# Costs of Breeding



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

Here's a guide detailing how much breeding costs. All costs are USD. If the math is off, my bad it's 5 am and I can't sleep. Costs may vary slightly from location to location.

Nice, proper breeding stock: $30-$100
Tanks to house your pair: $20-$50
Frozen food to condition your pair: $10
Atison Pro to condition your pair: $5

Total at lowest - $65

Breeding tank:

Tank - $10
Light hood - $20
Bulbs - $15
Heater - $25
Sponge filter - $5
Plastic plants - $10 
Glass chimney - $2
Almond leaf - $20 for a year supply of grade C
Styrofoam cup - $5 for a pack
Air pump - $10
Airline tubing - $5
Thermometer - $3
Size 3 net - $2

Total - $132

Grow out tank:

Tank - $75 for a 30 gallon
Heater - $25
Sponge filter - $15

Total -$115

Fry purchases:

Food cultures - $15
Brine shrimp eggs - $40 a can (yikes)
At least 50 jars - $1-$2 each

Total at lowest - $105

Recommended purchases:

Python or similar water changer - $50
Plastic tubs for water treatment - $10 each
Medications - $40

Total - $100 

Total costs of spawning: $517 (yikes!). If you can't afford it, don't do it. This doesn't factor in shelving units or electric and water bills...


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

nice  anywhere to get IAL in the U.S.? just curious, it may save a few bucks


----------



## Oldfishlady (Mar 1, 2010)

WoW......over $500.00........I haven't spent that much total in the 12 years I have been working on this line and I have had well over 100 spawns......It didn't cost me that much for all my tanks, lights, plants, foods...etc.........
I must shop at a different store......or maybe the natural method is just lower cost....

For a one time spawn to see if its something you want to do.....IMO you could do it for about $50.00 or less and still successfully spawn and rear the fry to adults....A lot of the items you can find in your kitchen, thrift shops and in your yard.....

Lots of different ways to successfully spawn and rear fry...it can cost you a lot or as little that you want.....sometimes you have to get creative.....


----------



## Junglist (Feb 23, 2012)

Oldfishlady said:


> WoW......over $500.00........I haven't spent that much total in the 12 years I have been working on this line and I have had well over 100 spawns......It didn't cost me that much for all my tanks, lights, plants, foods...etc.........
> I must shop at a different store......or maybe the natural method is just lower cost....
> 
> For a one time spawn to see if its something you want to do.....IMO you could do it for about $50.00 or less and still successfully spawn and rear the fry to adults....A lot of the items you can find in your kitchen, thrift shops and in your yard.....
> ...


I agree OFL I've never spent on betta supplies theirs other way to be economical especially with this economy like going to your LPS to see if they have any tanks and supplies there not using for a fair price or you can checkout Craiglist just make sure you have an adult with you, Thrift stores and local neighbors or friends that have aquatic stuff they have tucked away 

The most I've spent of a set of brand new equipment and supplies is a little over a $120 w/ food 

10 gal $15
20 gal $35
Air pump $10
Lighting $10 (Ikea)
Valves $5
Net $2
Thermometer $3
Heater $15
Sponge Filter $15
Water Conditioner $8
Airline tube $5
Live Plants $10
Fry food $20 a month
Large Clear Solo Cups $15 (separation time)
Foam Cup..... Priceless

Optional:
IAL $15 w/ shipping... A little goes a long way
(Atison IAL extract) $15 w/ shipping
Snails- $6


----------



## jeffegg2 (Apr 5, 2012)

betta lover1507 said:


> nice  anywhere to get IAL in the U.S.? just curious, it may save a few bucks


These trees do not grow in the USA. Just order from ebay. The shipping is free anyway.

Jeff.


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

These are initial start up costs for one spawn. I know some people who have invested over $2000 in their first spawns.

There are cheaper methods but I recommend the good ol traditional method for starters.


----------



## Oldfishlady (Mar 1, 2010)

jeffegg2 said:


> These trees do not grow in the USA. Just order from ebay. The shipping is free anyway.
> 
> Jeff.


I use native Oak leaf for my tannin source.....they are 99% the same as IAL per Leo Buss spectrographic analysis.

If you have oak trees near by....collect naturally dried and fallen from the tree Oak leaf......For FREE......


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

The cost might seem a little high but in all reality, many of the supplies listed are things that a good aquarist will have on hand already. The majority of us have spare tanks, spare plants, spare . . . well, lots of spare things. XD The only additional costs would most likely be the food cultures and the glass chimney. For some of us who must breed in a limited space or live in a household that has limited tolerance for our hobby, live food cultures may be optional. While live food is certainly the best way, it is possible to successfully rear a spawn using frozen foods and commercially prepared fry foods.


----------



## jeffegg2 (Apr 5, 2012)

I would also add to this a good liquid fresh water test kit. about 20 bucks. I just received mine and it is showing me already where I am lax.....

Now indispensable to my outfit!!

Jeff.


----------



## Curlyfatbottom (Sep 29, 2011)

500 seem about right 
Starting with nothing
Time n effort will add up
Gas for traviling(4.40 per a gallon arco),water bill(run by the meter), n eletic bill
Your paying little at a time with out adding to the cost of breeding.
Me getting started 
Never pick a single pair to breed
Always 2 trio if one don't work
It can range me for 60-150 
2k+ are big breeder for the long run.


----------



## Curlyfatbottom (Sep 29, 2011)

Yeah cheaper to breed during the summer season.
Winter thing will add up quick.


----------



## Martinismommy (Dec 2, 2010)

I feel your biggest investment in breeding Betta fish is going to be your time...I can't tell you the countless hours I have spent over the past 5 years caring for my Betta fish....Between spawning, listing, shipping and showing it is a full time job.....

I agree with OFL the supplies can be bought for less than $100.00 but in order to do it right and be successful you must be willing to invest your time....


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

Just an aside, but gas is $4.40 in Clovis? :shock: Not sure but I think it's $4.29 here.

EDIT: Martini, and all that care shows. Your fish at the show were gorgeous!


----------



## Martinismommy (Dec 2, 2010)

Thank you Sakura8...


----------



## Curlyfatbottom (Sep 29, 2011)

Sakura8 said:


> Just an aside, but gas is $4.40 in Clovis? :shock: Not sure but I think it's $4.29 here.
> 
> EDIT: Martini, and all that care shows. Your fish at the show were gorgeous!


The last time I've look.
I've run on a decent grade 91


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

+1Karen.


----------



## Oldfishlady (Mar 1, 2010)

Isn't that the truth......time and lots of it......it is a labor of love......and my biggest investment.....Time......


----------



## tpocicat (Aug 8, 2011)

It does take a lot of time, but since I love my fish, I really don't mind. Watching healthy fish swim around in their tanks helps me relax and that is worth all the time and effort.


----------



## tpocicat (Aug 8, 2011)

EDIT: Martini, and all that care shows. Your fish at the show were gorgeous![/quote]

Now you know why I said dibs on any fish she sent for the sale table!:lol:


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

tpocicat, yes, yes I do. XD It was good meeting you and your family, by the way.


----------



## tpocicat (Aug 8, 2011)

It was wonderful meeting you too! BTW, I've got 3 bettas comming from Karen. They should arrive today. She added 1 for free! Can't wait to see them in person.


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

Post pics!


----------



## tpocicat (Aug 8, 2011)

I will as soon as I can--promise.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I can't wait to see them!


----------



## tpocicat (Aug 8, 2011)

Sorry Op for stealing your thread. I'll start a new one once I get good pics of my new fish. They're wonderful!


----------



## Curlyfatbottom (Sep 29, 2011)

Don't be so mean to the boy.
He's trying his best.

Do all of us remember how u act when we're his age.
Some is longer then other
But all of us use to be 15 once

I can recall breeding at his age
But wasn't a die heart fan


----------



## jeffegg2 (Apr 5, 2012)

Flaming has no place on an educational forum. It is extremely immature to name call and put down. We are suppose to be here to help and educate, not spit on and berate...

Some feel the need to spend hours showing the world that they are correct and everyone else is wrong. Hard to learn anything or teach for that matter with that kind of attitude...

If only the whole world were just like me, what a wonderful place this would be?

Be humble, and you will have no reputation to lose....

Jeff.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I'm not going to breed so...


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I agree, Jeff.


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

okay, am sorry am for sure am ain't suppose to post here :\ i just kinda feel akward in this conversation
i just can't stand fighting here D: everywhere might have problems, but that makes things stronger. and Mr.V isn't immature, he could be really nice if he wants to  and he isn't very childish at all (when i found out he was 15 it shocked me) am gonna be honest but Mr.v is a but strict on things, and it kinda agitates me, but i just move on  he doesn't really call them "stupid" it's more "less educated" but he knows people could do better  like me for instance, he helps me out (a lot) he'll correct me, but i think he is trying to do his best on not getting mad.
sorry for posting here, i really felt i had to say something but am not sure if i could or allowed.
"Everyone has bad days"


----------



## Curlyfatbottom (Sep 29, 2011)

Fighting get you no where
If a problem come up 
Talk about it 
Don't fight with it
Back mouthing get u no where



Just led to more problem n hate
Cant we all just get along


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I'm closing this thread before it gets any worse. We all have a right to our opinions but this is getting out of hand.
Curly, I agree.


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

There's been some editing/removal of posts in this thread. If your post was removed or edited, it does not necessarily mean that it was bad or that you are in trouble because it was posted so don't worry. I did leave Jeff's post, bettalover's post, and curly's post because they have good messages that everyone should read, even if the content they referred to is no longer here.

Thank you for your patience in this matter. If you have any further issues, please don't hesitate to contact a moderator.


----------

